# 64MB @ $7.5/year OpenVZ VPS Los Angeles / New York [Cloud Shards]



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

Cloud Shards was established in September 2012. Our mission is to you save time and reduce your hassles. Leave us to the infrastructure and let you focus on your business.

 

Limited Special OpenVZ VPS in Colocrossing Buffalo, New York and MultaCOM Los Angeles, Califonia. Whilst stocks last.

 

All nodes run on the latest Intel Xeon, Hardware RAID10 with BBU and Gigabit Ports.

 


OpenVZ 64MB $7.50USD/year

- 1 CPU 

- 64MB RAM / 32MB VSwap  

- 5GB RAID10 HDD  (SSD-Cache In Califonia

- 200GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port (Route Optimized In Califonia)  

- 1 IPv4 Address  

- 99.9% Uptime SLA

Los Angeles, Califonia - ORDER NOW    

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW  



Instant setup. We accept PayPal, 2checkout and Payza.

 

We offer a 7 day refund policy. No questions asked.

Looking Glass / Test IP/ Test Download:  

Buffalo, New York - http://ny.lg.cloudshards.net/  

Los Angeles, Califonia - http://ca.lg.cloudshards.net/


----------



## DalComp (Jul 4, 2013)

Any news on 32MB ? 

What is "Route Optimized" in California? How is it different than other network/location?


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

DalComp said:


> Any news on 32MB ?
> 
> What is "Route Optimized" in California? How is it different than other network/location?


When you have a premium multi-home blended network such as http://bgp.he.net/AS35916 and involves devices such as Internap FCP, Noction, etc to optimize routes. Notice that there are many networks - lots of variety and ensures low latency and good speeds. Compared to pure Cogent or even just Cogent and HE.

We advertise the same in Texas (which is level3 / Tinet / Above.net / Internap optimized by Internap FCP), but not at Buffalo (since it's mainly Cogent).

32MB is being worked on. Too many projects going on right now. Panel building (meant to post an update on that), Texas colocation / expansion, etc.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 4, 2013)

*@**concerto49*, SSD Caching is only in CA? Can you share dd or ioping results from both locations?


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

vanarp said:


> *@concerto49*, SSD Caching is only in CA? Can you share dd or ioping results from both locations?


Yes, SSD caching is only in CA as per the order description.

In NY it's RAID10 4x HDD + BBU (without any users, raw dd was ~300MB)

In CA it's RAID10 8x HDD + BBU + SSD Cache (without any users, raw dd was ~600MB)

Didn't run ioping back then.

Here's some real world results in CA http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/02/U1GbmoJ40MpkDx8o noting that there are users utilizing. Quite a few so results aren't as high.


----------



## willie (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you have Debian 7?  It's not in the order pulldown.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 5, 2013)

willie said:


> Do you have Debian 7?  It's not in the order pulldown.


We do. Thanks for the feedback. Will add it later (to WHMCS). For now, you can raise a ticket and get it re-installed to Debian 7 or wait for it to be pushed out to WHMCS.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 5, 2013)

Like the instant setup. Guess too many benchmarks running at the moment


----------



## dzchimpo (Jul 12, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> We do. Thanks for the feedback. Will add it later (to WHMCS). For now, you can raise a ticket and get it re-installed to Debian 7 or wait for it to be pushed out to WHMCS.


So installation is only via a ticket? You dont have a panel?


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 12, 2013)

dzchimpo said:


> So installation is only via a ticket? You dont have a panel?


We do. Will be switching SolusVM back on shortly. It was down due to security audits and exposed exploits. Most hosts using it took the precaution. Some unfortunate hosts had been hacked earlier.

Long term goal: we're also working on building our own.


----------

